# any S6 guys still floating around?



## Roadie996 (Jun 25, 2008)

Just picked up a 2011 S6 after being out of the game for a few years. The aftermarket is pretty scarce, but all i really want is exhaust. I've read that the miltek doesn't offer much over the stock pipes due to its smaller diameter tubing. I've been searching for magna flow, but they are a rare find. Any recommendations?


----------

